# Any experience with Urge Archi Enduro Helmet?



## mikkosan (Jun 26, 2009)

I've been planning to pick up a full face helmet for AM riding. I've considered the Deviant but I'm also considering the Urge Archi Enduro helemet. It looks really good for an AM helmet.

Reviews are hard to come by on google and here in the forums. Anybody has experience on this helmet?

Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sk8r (Nov 13, 2009)

Bump.

I've the Deviant, a nice light helmet, not too warm, but hard to breathe while wearing on those up hill climbs -- the number one reason I suspect people strap their full face to their pack for the climb up -- you just can't seem a breath past the mouth guard -- the archi-enduro might be a good option.


----------



## mikkosan (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks for your info Sk8r. Anymore inputs guys?


----------



## 4Butter (Jan 14, 2012)

bump.. would like to know if anyone wears one of these


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

No experience with the Urge, but I've got the Deviant and have no problems with breathing as mentioned in post #2. The front venting of Deviant is perfect for breathing through on climbs.

I've looked at the Urge helmets in stores, and can't understand why they are so popular- the head venting is just as primative as most other FFs (i.e. next to zero directed airflow when riding). I'm strongly suspecting that it's the visual novelty of circular vents that're driving the popularity of these helmets, but then again, I'm a cynical bastard.


----------



## 4Butter (Jan 14, 2012)

womble said:


> No experience with the Urge, but I've got the Deviant and have no problems with breathing as mentioned in post #2. The frong venting of Deviant is perfect for breathing through on climbs.
> 
> I've looked at the Urge helmets in stores, and can't understand why they are so popular- the head venting is just as primative as most other FFs (i.e. next to zero directed airflow when riding). I'm strongly suspecting that it's the visual novelty of circular vents that're driving the popularity of these helmets, but then again, I'm a cynical bastard.


I can't speak for the OP, but I'm interested because the chin guard doesn't completely block off airflow to your chin. 
I've looked up the deviant and even the dissident as well. Both are heavier helmets which I wouldn't mind if the air flow and comfort were better.
No way to try them on though and not many reviews available either. My LBS's carry very few ff helmets BC it's Florida and its so dang hot to wear them, but I have to protect my face.


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

FWIW, I can give some feedback on lightweight helmets that provide more protection than standard XC lids. I have used the Deviant, the MET Parachute and the Casco Viper. I live in a subtropical climate- usually around 90F and 90RH, so my priority is ventilation.

Met: practically the same as wearing an XC helmet. The mouthguard does not restrict airflow in the slightest. The rest of the helmet is as well ventilated as a typical XC lid. Downsides is that it's not a serious FF, and not suitable for DH use.

Casco: A bit more coverage for the face, but you get a huge amount of breath blowback. It's not at all practical for hot climates.

Deviant: When moving on flat or downhill terrain, it's practically as comfortable as an XC lid _if you have the cheekpads out_. It's slightly warmer than an XC lid for climbing, but you get close to zero blowback- the chin bar is 1) far from your face and 2) has a properly positioned large vent that allows breath to pass through. With cheekpads in, this helmet is on the warm side. It's definitely overkill for XC use (I have no idea what terrain in Florida is like).

I've looked at the Urge helmets in stores but I have not used one. My impression is that they incorporate a lot of "form over function". If you look at the Down O Matic, you can see that instead of using a large central mouth vent, they've positioned two small round vents in a way that is guaranteed to blow your breath back into your face. The Enduro is better designed in this regard, but again, the top vents are not positioned to catch air so much as to look fashionable.

I could be entirely wrong about Urge helmets, but having held them and tried them on, and asked other riders about them (the usual answer is that they were bought because they look nice), I'm pretty skeptical.


----------



## 4Butter (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks Womble. It helps to have a comparison. Going to look into the deviant more. I don't think the MET or viper are going to offer the jaw protection I'm looking for.


----------



## Uly (Aug 18, 2009)

I have the Archi-enduro. Plenty of air flow when you're moving. Hardly any when you're climbing. Helmet is more open around the face than other FF helmets. Makes it easier to breathe in. Been having chilly 80 Deg F weather here in San Diego lately, so I thought I'ld test it out on a long climb. It was like having an oven on my head. I've ridden with it in 70 Deg F weather and below, and it was no problem climbing with it on. Might try the Deviant next and see how it differs.


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

Hey Uly- can you confirm whether or not the Enduro has air channels in the upper part of the helmet, or whether venting is limited purely to the small vent holes? 

The thing that really sets apart the Deviant is that it's got huge channels for front-to-back airflow when riding. Even with slow uphill riding you get some amount of airflow for decent cooling. The downside of this of course is that the Deviant is basically a Snell-rated XC lid on top, with a big faceguard attached to it.

I've only checked the Downomatic for air channels, and it doesn't have any, just those small round vent holes that drill straight down from the exterior.


----------



## Uly (Aug 18, 2009)

The channels in the Archi-enduro are created with the padding. If you use the thinner pads it came with, you decrease the amount of air-flow.


----------

